# No power, anywhere, at all



## velocitymaximum (Oct 26, 2011)

Hey guys, I've got a '85 300ZX and I tried to save a buck and wired a push button starter directly to the solenoid. Pushed the button, and all power to my car was lost. No dome light, no dash lights, nothing. Checked all the fuses, they are good. Any suggestions?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

Check the fusible links. They're next to the battery.


----------

